# m/h stop over / wildcamping spot needed please - Hunstanton



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all please can someone help, have tried doing a serch for this but not come to anything and campsites are full or charge silly prices .
so my question is
m/h stop over / wildcamping spot needed near hunstanton / norfolk
wouldnt get there till gone 7pm and would be leaving 7am in the morning .
thankyou in advance for any help


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Assumiming you're coming from N, W or SW:

Pass round Kings Lynn and take A129 towards Hunstanton. Pass the Queen Elizabeth Hospital roundabout and proceed up hill (rare in Norfolk  ) to Knights Hill (Hotel) Turn left A148. In approx 1 mile turn right towards Castle Rising. A long road past through trees and past the Golf Course. There MAY be somewhere there. [Beware the one way system in Castle Rising]

Rejoin the A149. In approx 5 miles turn left towards Snettisham (RSPB). There are a few spots along there. Try the entrance to RSPB Reserve: there is a grassy area just before the height barrier.

Rejoin A149. In approx 3 miles turn left for Heacham. Both South & North Beaches have potential parking places, but I'm not sure about restrictions.

Head towards A149 but turn left onto Old Hunstanton Road. A couple of possibilities, I think.

Take B1161 into Hunstanton, right at bottom of hill by Searles, pass Tescos on left. Large car park on right has specified MH parking, but I don't know about overnighting.

Continue along B1161 (nice views). Plenty of parking on road but busy. Not sure about overnighting.

Lovely carpark near the lighthouse, but height barriers. Probably no overnighting, even if you can get in.

Rejoin A149, pass through Old Hunstanton (beware little narrow section). In approx 1 mile turn left onto Beach Road. Parking down at the far end, but not sure about overnighting.

Rejoin A149. Turn left at Thornham. In approx 400m is a concrete area on the side of a creek.

Rejoin A149. Turn left to Titchwell RSPB (sleeping policemen). Possibly locked at night.

ALTERNATIVELY: At Knights Hill, turn right onto A148. towards Fakenham. In approx 5 miles, about 1mile before Harpley, the is a DOGOTEL on RHS. It is where the Peddars Way crosses the road (wooden figer posts). Just 100m past that turn right and right again (probably signed Dogotel). Narrow road for 100m then bear left. in 50m is a large concrete area outside a government reserve oil store. Very quiet.

I've not stayed at any of these spots, so cannot vouch for their appropriateness nor safety.

If it's this weekend, it looks like good weather. Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess you are not a member of either thr CC or C&CC because North Norfolk has an amazing number of CLs and CSs? 

Both clubs have huge sites at Sandringham. The C&CC one would be a good bet for a last minute single night, as long as you turn up before eight.


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi
thanks for the info, will try some of the spots previously stated, and report back to how safe/easy to get to they are, thanks again
vince


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

go to a cycle shop called fat birds dont fly car park there is ok we have stayed there a few times .
but you do need to be away early well before the shop opens 
have fun


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

firewood said:


> go to a cycle shop called fat birds dont fly car park there is ok we have stayed there a few times .
> but you do need to be away early well before the shop opens
> have fun


Very safe as it is bang opposite the police station :lol:


----------

